# the big bang



## roadgal (1 Aug 2011)

ok so this evening I was out riding, I tend to do 30miles most evenings working on inclines mostly, conquered North Hill in Little Baddow, all was going well until I reached Sandon and heard 2 rifle type bangs and 30seconds later a really loud bang - my inner tube had exploded and was left with a 3" gash! I guess its my own fault, had them pumped up to 140psi instead of the max 120  

Surely I'm not the only one this has happened to.....


----------



## Oxo (16 Aug 2011)

roadgal said:


> ok so this evening I was out riding, I tend to do 30miles most evenings working on inclines mostly, conquered North Hill in Little Baddow, all was going well until I reached Sandon and heard 2 rifle type bangs and 30seconds later a really loud bang - my inner tube had exploded and was left with a 3" gash! I guess its my own fault, had them pumped up to 140psi instead of the max 120
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one this has happened to.....




I guess we all have over inflated ideas from time to time.


----------

